# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  تجربتي مع الفشل الكلوي - رحله عامين انتهت بالشفاء ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد

## الفكي مكي

*عامين متتالين من المعاناه مع مرض الفشل الكلوي



حيث اقوم بالغسيل يوم بعد يوم



ولكن الصبر طيب



والشافي هو الله



بتاريخ 21-9-2010



بمستشفي سعد التخصصي بالخبر السعوديه



تمت لي عمليه زراعه كليه من شقيقي الاصغر والوحيد



مهندس - ابوذر احمد الفكي مكي



وضع اخر قلم في اخر ماده متخرجا بمرتبه البكلاريوس من كليه الهندسه



واتجه الي السعوديه فتبرع له اسال الله ان يجزيه خير الجزاء



اطئمن الجميع انني بخير والحمدلله واسالكم مزيدا من الدعاء



وان الحمد لله رب العالمين
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*كم انا سعيد ان اري فرحت الاهل والاصدقاء بشفائي 

فكانت الفرحه فرحتين فرحه الشفاء وفرحه ان تحس ان الناس يعزوك وهذه نعمه تستوجب الحمدلله رب العالمين

لا استطيع تحديد وشكر الناس بالاسم فهذه قوائم طويله تحتاج الي مجلدات لتدوينها فالشكر للجميع بدون فرز

ويبقي المجتمع الرياضي دوما عند الشدائد فشكري لهذا المجتمع بمختلف تكويناته من اعلام وصحافه وانديه واتحادات و-----الخ

ويظل الصفوه دوما في المقدمه فلهم الشكر جميعا علي كافه المستويات والمقامات الساميه

شكرا كل المنتديات المريخيه جميعا من الجماهير الي مريخاب اون لاين اليهم جميعا شاكرين ومقدرين

ثم كان امتناني اكبر ان يقوم نفر كريم من ابناء المريخ يتقدمهم الاساتذه ياسر قاسم وابراهيم عبدالرحيم ومعهم عدد من الرياضين

بما فيهم هلالاب وابناء عطبره والرباطاب وكل شرائح المجتمع قامو شاكرين بانشاء صفحه خاصه لي علي الفيس بوك بمناسبه الشفاء

وسجل فيها عدد مقدر منهم من عرفته ومنهم من لا اعرفه ولكن جميعا محل تقديري

هذه الصفحه تكون اكثر رونقا وجمالا بعد ان اري اخوتي في منتدي مريخاب اون لاين اعضاء مسجلين ومشاركنني فرحه الشفاء 

فالدعوه لكم بالتسجيل لكل مشتركي الفيس بوك واتمني من اداره مريخاب اون لاين تثبيت رابط الصفحه هنا في المنتدي ان امكن ذلك

اليكم عنوان الصفحه فلا تبخلوا بالحضور والمؤازره فانتم سندي وعضدي ابتغي من ذلك مزيدا من الدعاء بدوام العافيه ادناااه العنوان



   رابطه محبي الفكي مكي احمد الفكي مكي بالفيس بوك


كما ارجو منكم نشر خبر هذه الصفحه في كل منتديات المريخ الاخري مع شكر ي --- اخوكم - الفكي مكي احمد الفكي مكي
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*تجربتي مع الفشل الكلوي - كتب الفكي مكي 
------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
شكرا للمملكه العربيه السعوديه شعبا وحكومه
راجيا من المولي العلي القدير ان يمن علي المملكه بالخير والرخاء والاستقرار
في ظل القياده الرشيده والحكيمه من فخامه الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز
حفظه الله ورعاه وايده بنصره
وادامه الله فخرا للعرب والمسلمين
فهو سليل المجد واهل العزه والخير

ولمعالي امراء السعوديه
حفظهم الله جميعا
الذين اشتهروا بفعل الخير والاكثار منه
وعلي راسهم 
سموالاميرالملكي سلمان بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود
امير الرياض - حفظه الله ورعاه

والي صاحب السموالملكي الامير محمدبن فهدبن عبدالعزيز ال سعود
امير المنطقه الشرقيه
حفظه الله ورعاه

شخصي مواطن سوداني مقيم بالسودان اصابني مرض الفشل الكلوي قبل عامين
وهنا احكي قصتي الان للفائده العامه ولاخواني مرضي الفشل الكلوي بالسودان
وبجميع البلاد العربيه شفاهم الله اجمعين
هذه قصتي كامله راجيا ان يهتدي بها كل اشقائي المصابين بالفشل الكلوي 
علها تكون خير معين لهم بل والاستفاده منها 
داهمني مرض الفشل الكلوي مما استوجب مباشره الغسيل الكلوي 
منذ بدايه الامر سلمت الامر لله رب العامين مع الحرص علي اتباع ارشادات الطبيب
الكل حولي من عشيرتي الاقربين والاهل والاصدقاء بمختلف الشرائح كانوا حولي
وهذه شيمه المجتمع السوداني الذي تتاصل فيه هذه الخصال الحميده
كنت احس ان من حولي اكثر الما مني بل انهم في اشفاق مستمر علي حالتي 
لكني منذ البدايه تعاملت مع الامر بانه ابتلاء يجب الصبر والاحتساب حتي نكون من الذين يحبهم الله فيبتليهم
نصيحتي للذين يصيبهم هذا المرض التعامل معه وكانه مرض عادي مثل الامراض البسيطه
ثم يجب ان تكون معنويات المصاب عاليه مملؤه بالتفاؤل -- تفائلوا الخير تجدوه 
قضيت عام كاملا واني اقوم بعمليه الغسيل ولابد للمريض ان يتفهم طبيعه المرض والتعامل معه بحنكه وصبر واهتمام ايضا
الحل الجذري للفشل الكلوي كما هو معلوم الزراعه وعمليه الغسيل ماهي الا حل مؤقت ومصحوب بعدد من المحازير والمخاطر التي تستوجب التعامل معها بدقه ومتابعه طبيه دقيقه جدا
كان التفكير كيف لي ان اقوم بعمليه الزراعه بعد انبري عدد كثر من المتبرعين اهل واصدقاء ومعارف وهذه ايضا شيمه اهل السودان الافاضل التي تجعلنا دوما نتشرف ونحمدالله بالانتماء لبلد 
المليون ميل مربع بلد الخير والسلام
قرات في الصحف السودانيه وعلي الشبكه العنكبوتيه ان هنااك مستشفي وجمعيات خيريه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه تتبني حالات مرضي الفشل الكلوي وعلاجهم من زراعه وخلافه بالمجان 
كعمل خيري في بلد الخير والاسلام
بلد خير البشر محمد الرسول الامين صلوات الله عليه وتسليمه
بدات اراسل هذه الجهات وارسال التقارير الطبيه وفحوصات كامله لي وللمتبرع
واجراء اللازم من تقارير طبيه شامله في ذات الشان 
وبحمد الله وتوفيقه جاءت الاستجابه من جمعيه سعد الخيريه
التابعه لمستشفي سعد التخصصي بمدينه الخبر بالمنطقه الشرقيه من المملكه العربيه السعوديه
حزمت حقيبتي وحضرت الي السعوديه وسط دعوات اهلي ومعارفي الطيبين
ويقيني ان دعوات هولاء كانت تلاحقني في حلي وترحالي فللجميع الشكر اجزله
وصلت الي مستشفي سعد التخصصي وهو مناره سامقه في عاااالم الطب بعموم منطقه الشرق الاوسط
مستشفي سعد التخصصي مستشفي خاص مملوك لرجل الاعمال
معن الصانع
وقد اعطاه الله المال فسخره في خدمه وطاعه ربه
نسال الله ان يوفقه ويوسع له في رزقه ويجعله في ميزان حسناته يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتي الله بقلب سليم

المستشفي طريقه مبناه وتاسيسه تضاهي الفنادق العالميه من ذوات السبعه نجوم
ديدن العاملين به التعامل الراقي والادب الجم والمتابعه الطبيه التي تفوق الوصف والخيال
ولاسباب صحيه تم تاجيل عمليتي لمده اربعه شهور من تاريخ حضوري وفي هذه المده اقوم بعمليه الغسيل 
وذلك علي نفقه جمعيه الامير فهد بن سلمان بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود لرعايه مرضي الفشل الكلوي
وعمليتي التي سوف اجريها بعد ايام باذن الله تكفلت بها جمعيه سعد الخيريه التابعه للمستشفي ذاته
لاحظو ان هذا المستشفي تجاري ويتعامل مع منسوبي الشركات العالميه
ولكن في نفس الوقت يقدمون خدمات مجانيه تقربا لله وعملا للخير
انني اتقدم بالشكر والعرفان 
لمستشفي سعد التخصصي ولصاحبه الشيخ معن الصانع ولكل العاملين به فردا فردا
والي جمعيه الامير فهد بن سلمان والقائمين علي امرها
اننا لااملك الا وان ادعوا لهولاء الخيرين بالدعاء اثناء الليل واطراف النهار
واتمني من الذين يقرئون هذا المقال الدعوات لهولاء بان يجعله الله لهم في ميزان الحسنات
ولاشك انهم من عباد الله الذين اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس حبب الخير فيهم واليهم

اتقدم بالشكر والثناء 
لفخامه الامير محمد بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود 
امير المنطقه الشرقيه
حفظه الله ورعاه

والي معالي وكيل اماره الشرقيه 
الذي صدق لي بتمديد زيارتي
والي حضره مدير الاداره باماره الشرقيه
وللعاملين بالاماره فلقد احسنوا معاملتي
وحسيت انني بين رجال كرام ورثوا شهامه اهل المملكه الافاضل

وقد ذهب بي الي الاماره المواطن السعودي الذي يسعي بذلك للخير والاجر
وهو كان مريض معي ايضا عرفته في الله فكان مثال للمواطن السعودي
الذي يجري الخير في عروقه
يدعي بخيت خالد من منطقه ابقيق بالشرقيه المعطاءه
الشرقيه التي منذ ان وصلتها
استقبلتني بالخير كله

ايضا تقديري وامتناني للذي مداني بزياره مجانيه
للسفرللسعوديه وهو الاخ طارق الطامي طالب سعودي يدرس بالسودان 
والي خاله الذي اعطاني الزياره الشيخ البرقان له الشكر والثناء

يمتد شكري ايضا لمدير جوازات الوافدين بالمنطقه الشرقيه
والي نائبه سعاده الرائد ماجد الدويش 
والي النقيب وليد السديري بجوازات الدمام

والي ال الدويش جميعا الاخوان ابوحاكم وعبدالله وبدر وسطام
ولقد شرفني الاخ سطام الدويش وشقيقه الاصغر بزيارتي بالمستشفي
وكان للاخ سطام جهد مقدر في خدمتي بكل صدق خلال تواجدي بالمملكه
هذه الاسره عرفتها من خلال عمل ابناء عمي معهم فكان ال الدويش نعم الرجال 


21-9-2010بحمدالله العمليه تمت بنجاح
بعد عامين من الصبر والاحتساب اسال الله ان يثبت الاجر انشاء الله
لساني يلهث بالشكر للجميع

واخص الشيخ معن الصانع حفظه الله لعمل الخير دوما 
والي د-مي الخنيزي المدير التنفيذي للمستشفي
والي الموظفين بمكتبها 
والي وحده غسيل الكلي
اخص تمريض الكلي جميعا خاصه الممرضين عاطف ووسيم وفي استقبال الكلي حسين والتاج
والي النطاس والاستشاري البارع د-احنف بطاينه ود-سامح مراد ود-مايكل فوزي بقسم الكلي
والي الجراحين د-عمرصديقي وحسام ودمحمدقوزازه وجيلاني والي التمريض بعياده الكلي
والي منسق زراعه الكلي بجمعيه سعد الخيريه الاخ المفضاااال احمد الشرمان
والي الاخت زينب بقسم التغذيه والي الاخوه بicu و قسم 5c
والي الاقسام المختلفه من تخدير واسنان ورعايه وتمريض ومختبروصيدليه 
وشكري للاخ مازن من اداره الاعلام بمستشفي سعد الذي زارني مرتين بعد العمليه

وشكرا لكل السودانيين المقيمين بالمملكه الذين تدافعوا للمستشفي فرادا وجماعات
والي كل الاهل والمعارف بالسودان جميعا دون تحديد لهم الشكر
والي الذين اتصلوا وارسلوا ومتبوا وسالوا بكل طرق الاتصال المختلفه
ذادنا في هذه الدنيا حب الناس لنا الذي وجدناه عند الشدائد
ايضا شكرا لاستاذه كليه المعلمين بجامعه الدمام وهم زملاء خالي الدكتور اسحق فتح الرحمن
والي عشيرتي الاقربين بالدمام وعموم المملكه وللجميع
ايضا اشكر كل المنتديات السودانيه وغير السودانيه التي تناولت خبر نجاح العمليه
والي الاخوه في اجهزه الاعلام السودانيه من صحافه وازاعه وقنوات فضائيه
والي كل الوسط الرياضي السوداني وعلي راسهم انديه المريخ والهلال والامل والشمالي والنيل الحصاحيصا
شكرا للجميع فردا فردا

كما اسال الجميع والذين يقراون هذا المقال بالدعوات الصالحه بان يمن الله بالشفاء العاجل لي ولسائر مرضي المسلمين
واسال الله ان يعجل بعمليات 
الزراعه لكل الاخوه المصابين
واقول لهم ان هذا المرض فيه الثواب والاجر ولاتقنطوا من رحمه الله وان الدنيا بخير واهل الخير يتنافسون في فعل الخيرااات
ارسلت تجربتي هذه عبر مقال لنشره بعدد من الصحف السودانيه
وحكيت لهم عن اهل الخير وعن طيبه الشعب السعودي المضياف 
وارسلت عدد من المقالات للصحف السودانيه حكيت عن تجربتي في بلد الخير
وجهت شكري لاهل المللكه عبر
معالي سفير خادم الحرمين الشرفين بالعاصمه السودانيه الخرطوم
بعد ان اغادر الي السودان باذن الله
ساحدث الناس عن كرم اهل السعوديه بلد الاسلام والخير
ساحكي تجربتي للناس في الاماكن العامه والطرقات والصحف والمساجد
لان من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله
والله المستعان
وان الحمد لله رب العالمين

الفكي مكي احمد الفكي مكي
السعوديه
الدماااااام


العنوان - السودان - الخرطوم
جوال 00249912397861
بريد الكتروني [email protected]
فاكس السودان 00249183785370
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*كتب صديق رحمه-مدينه جده
---------------------


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إنابة عن أخي فكي واسرته وأهله أحييكـم على جهودكـ الخيرية الحثيثة ودعواتكم له وتفقدهـ ، والإطمئنان على احواله ،،،
بالنسبة لأبن عمي وأبن اختي في الحساب الفكي مكي أحمد فكي مكي فهو شخص نادر وصبور ومنه كنا نستمد قوتنا وندركـ بأن هذه الحياة لا تستحق الكدر ... شاب في عنفوان شبابه وفي أقصى نشاطه داهمه هذا المرض وأقعده عن أعز أيام شبابه ، فهو الأن بالسعودية منذ ما يزيد عن العام ، وقد أجريت التجارب على ثلاثة من أخوانه وأخواته وفي كل مرة تؤكد الفحوصات بأن ثمة مشكلة ما في زرعة الكلية له من شخص اخر ، ومع ذلكـ لم يتأثر الفكي و لم يكل ولم يمل وكان مؤمناً بقدره محتسباً أمره لله ، وكان محافظاً على رباطة جأشه ومحتفظاً بإبتسامته وهو في احلكـ الظروف ،،، كان الفكي مثالاً للإنسان الخلاق فقد كوّن علاقات مع كل المرضى في مكان الغسيل ، وأصبحت بينهم علاقات قوية ، بل يصر الفكي على تذليل كافة الصعاب للأخرين ويبث في روحهم الأمل والطمانينة ومنه تعلم الكثيرون بأن الأمل هو المفتاح للعلاج وأن الصبر هو الطريق للشفاء ، حتى أنعم الله عليه بكلية أخيه الذي رفض في البداية ،،، أخوه أبوذر لايقل عنه شهامة ومروة وإقدام على الحياة وحب الخير للأخرين ،،
أجريت العملية للأخ الفكي في مدينة الخبر بمستشفى سعد ، ولما كانت المسافة بيننا بعيدة وحالت ظروف ملحة دوني ودون حضور العملية فقد كلفت أخي وصديقي الكسلاوي مجدي الطيب النيل لزيارته رغم عدم المعرفة بينهم سابقاً ، وقد قام الاخ مجدي بواجبه وأكثر وكتب لنا البوست التالي في منتديات كسلا تحت عنوان (الصورة أحياناً بالغة التعبير)
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*صحيفه الزعيم الرياضيه السودانيه
-------------------
عمود -رأي صريح / كتب- ياسر قاسم
أدعوا للفكي مكي بالعودة سالماً معافي !
الفكي مكي شاب في مقتبل العمر، عشق المريخ منذ نعومه اظفاره، رغم مريخيته ظل صديقا للهلالاب بقلبه النقي وحسن معاملته للكل، لا أبالغ في القول انه صديق لكل من يتعرف عليه من الوهلة الأولي، عرفت من كل من يعرفه حبه للمريخ دون استفزاز للهلال فجمع في ذلك بين محبة الهلالاب والمريخاب له. 
*أكتب عنه اليوم كأقل واجب وهو يمر بفترة نقاهة ندعو الله سبحانه وتعالي أن تمر كما نحب ونتمني ليعود الفكي مكي الي أسرته وأصدقائه وكل من عرفه سالما معافي بعد العملية التي أجريت له خلال الأيام الماضية لزراعة الكلي في مستشفي سعد التخصصي بالمنطقة الشرقية في السعودية . 
*الفكي شاب معطون بالصفات النبيلة جمعني به لقاء عابر من فترة طويلة وسمعت بمرضه بالفشل الكلوي وسفره الي السعودية، وحرصت علي التحدث معه قبل أيام قليلة من دخوله الي العملية ووجدته في روح معنوية عالية، حتي في هذا الظرف الحرج الذي ينسي الانسان طبائعه، وجدته هو .. هو، عندما كنت أساله عن صحته كان يرد علي بالسؤال عن أصدقائه في السودان وعن المريخ والكورة في السودان، كان حريصا علي متابعة كل ما يجري في الوسط الرياضي ولم يشعرني بالظرف الذي هو فيه، كنت أحمل هماً للتخفيف عنه والتحلي بالصبر، ووجدته صابراً ومؤمناً بما هو فيه، ولا يطلب غير الدعاء له. 
*من معرفتي القليلة به ومن الكثير مما سمعته عنه من أصدقائي وما قرأته في المنتديات أيقنت بصدق ما ذكره عنه الراحل مهدي الفكي الذي قال ان هذا الشاب يشبه المريخ ويشبه الوسط الرياضي.
*الفكي مكي الشاب الثلاثيني هو أول من بادر بتكريم ابراهومه وخالد أحمد المصطفي ضمن احتفال كبير بمدينه عطبره
عام 2004 بحضور المريخ في مهرجان مازالت عطبره تحكي عنه، واقيمت مباره بين المريخ ومنتخب من الشمالي والاهلي وحرص علي تسليم عائد المهرجان بكامله للنجمين الكبيرين بحضور رئيس بعثه المريخ حينها المهندس فيصل صلاح.
*هو أول من بادر في اخماد نار الفتنه بين المريخ والامل العطبرواي وكان يقول ان الدور دوره فهو ابن عطبره وابن المريخ وقد استطاع ان يجمع بين رئيس اتحاد عطبرها حينها باشري وبين سكرتير المريخ محمد جعفر قريش وقد قرب وجهات النظر بين الطرفين.
*وهو من اوائل الذين ساندوا الامل منذ مرحله التاهيلي حتي صعوده للممتاز رغم ارتباطه وانتمائه بنادي الشمالي ومازال يكتب عن الامل وعن عطبره وهموم الرياضه فيها، وبعد دوره تجاه الأمل جاء دوره مع نادي الأصلي الشمالي فكان له القدح المعلي في صعوده للدرجة الممتازة وقبل صعودالشمالي بعامين كان يصرح بان الشمالي مكاته الممتاز وعن طريقه جاء فاروق جبرة مدربا للشمالي بعدما فاوضه عن طريق صديقه ابراهومة ورغم صغر عمره كان يري في جبرة مدرب المستقبل.
*علاقات الفكي مكي ممتدة مع كل أندية السودان، في الحصاحيصا يعرفه أهل نادي النيل وعلي رأسهم الأخ الصديق ياسر محمود وفي مدني يتحدث أهل الأهلي عن تهذيبه وطيب معشره. 
*الفكي مكي نموذج يعتز به كل أبناء عطبره في الاعلام الرياضي فهو شاب فلته زمانه وصاحب قلب كبير يتمتع بعلاقات اجتماعيه واسعة.
*داهمه مرض الفشل الكلوي قبل عامين وبحمدالله الان تمت عمليه الزراعه بالسعودية من شقيقه الاصغر والوحيد المهندس أباذر، كل الاطباء الذين تابعوه وصفوا ان معنوياته كانت سر شفاءه
*كل ما نطلبه الدعاء للفكي مكي ليرده الله سالما معافي ونتمني من الأخوة في مجلس ادارة المريخ الذين يعرفوه جيدا التواصل والسؤال عنه، فهذا أقل ما نقدمه لرجل ما بخل في التواصل مع كل الرياضيين ورجال المريخ علي وجه التحديد.
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*كتب سامر العمرابي
00000000000000000
مراسل قناه الجزيره بالسودان
صحيفه الزعيم السودانيه-1210-2010
--------------------


*لا اعرف الأخ الفكي مكي الإداري الشاب بنادي الشمالي عطبرة وعاشق المريخ ولكنني سمعت عنه الكثير.
*الفكي نموذج للشاب الذي يخدم ناديه ومنطقته بتجرد ويحظى باحترام الوسط الرياضي في عطبرة.
*يرقد طريح الفراش بالسعودية بعد ان تم نقل كلية له من شقيقه وسط إهتمام بالغ من أهله وأصدقائه وأحبابه.
*من شاهدوا الفكي اندهشوا لجلده وصبره وقوة عزيمته وهو يصارع المرض بالابتسامة.
* أمنياتنا للفكي بالشفاء العاجل والعودة لوطنه وللمجتمع الرياضي الذي افتقده.
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*كتب مجدي النيل -- منتديات كسلا
=========

تمر علينا في حياتنا اليومية لحظات قصيرة جدا لكنها تترك اثر كبير وعميق وأظنها لن تنمحي من الذاكرة ما حيينا...............يرقد الأخ الفكي احمد فكي مكي (ابن عم أخونا صديق رحمة) بمستشفى سعد التخصصي بالخبر قسم الجراحة غرفة رقم 511c.............نتيجة زراعة كليا له من شقيقه آباذر قبل يومين............. زرنا الأخ آباذر المتبرع أولا واطمانينا لحالته وكان هاجسنا الأكبر زيارة الأخ الفكي حيث يرقد في منطقة معزولة وممنوع الدخول إليها إطلاقا حيث جهاز المناعة لدية مسحوب (صفر) حتى يستقبل الجسم العضو الجديد المزروع ويتأقلم معه............... ويحيط به الزجاج من كل صوب لخطورة مرحلته.

فقط لدقيقتين لا أكثر كانت تحوي بداخلها قصة تحتاج لكاتب كبير لتسطيرها............. سلمت عليه من خلف الزجاج لأول مرة أراه وكان قد استفاق من البنج حديثا ولازال معه تأثير العلمية...........كنا مشفقين عليه من كبر العلمية ومن زمنها الطويل لكنه كان أقوى مننا بكثير لدرجة شعرنا بضالة حجمنا وصغره إمامه..................كان كبدر التمام يشح وجهه إشراقا وبهاء كعريس في ليلة عرسه................كان الوقار والصبر والجلد والثبات عنوانه...........كان نور عيونه يشع جسارة خرافية وشجاعة لا مثيل لها...............كانت أشارات يده تدل على روحانيات كبيرة وإيمان مطلق بالله العلي القدير...............كانت ابتسامته جميلة صافية تخرج من إنسان كبير وفريد ومميز كل دلائلها تشير انه بخير..................كان من خلف الزجاج وفي فترة زمنية وجيزة من بعد العلمية يرسل في رسالة للجميع بأنه بخير وقريبا سوف يجتاز الزجاج ليعانق الجميع.................في تلك الدقيقتين أدركت أن شأنه عظيم وقدره كبير..................في تلك الدقيقتين ومن خلف الزجاج ترك فيني انطباع كبير لحبه واحترامه نسال المولى العلي القدير أن يخرج سالما ويمتد بيننا جسر المحبة والأخوة................أتمنى أن يقبلني صديقا له في المستقبل لنستفيد من تجاربه التي يستمد منها تلك الطاقة الجبارة لمجابهة المصائب بقوة فريدة وخرافية.

بعد مغادرتنا غرفته وفي بهو مستشفى سعد الأنيق سمعت من أقربائه قصصا كثيرة ومفرحة عن إنسانيته الكبيرة وأخلاقه العالية وعلاقاته المميزة مع الجميع وحبه للخير للجميع................ عن صبره وجلده لمرض الفشل الكلوي رغم صغر سنه لم يبلغ الثلاثين بعد................عن مساعدته ومساندته الكبيرة لجميع مرضى الفشل الكلوي...........وأيضا مصادقته لجميع السعوديين من يغسلون معه في المستشفي وبث روح الفرح والامل والمعنويات الكبيرة في فترة وجيزة.............اللهم اشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما...........اللهم نسألك كامل وعاجل الشفاء لآخونا الفكي.........الهي تلطف به واشفيه بقدر حبه للجميع وأخرجه لنا سالما لننعم بصداقته وبسالته الفائقة وإنسانيته السمحة............ولينعم بشبابه النضر وحبه للحياة. 
مع تحياتي واحترامي....................... والسلام. 
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*رابطه محبي الفكي مكي احمد الفكي مكي بالفيس بوك‏ http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=160499870640415
http://www.facebook.com/home.php
www.facebook.com
*

----------

